# The Next Doctor Who is ...



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Larry the cat from Downing Street :Smuggrin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know, the Government's time machine is called a RETARDIS.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hopefully not yet another young white bloke. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Larry the cat from Downing Street :Smuggrin


Now That would be a Dr Who I'd watch.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> Hopefully not yet another young white bloke. But I'm not holding my breath.


I dont really care young or old black white or asian, but please please some half decent story lines and no more sonic sunglasses or guitars!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The next season will be different as it's Chris Chibnall taking over. I'm a bit nervous about it, considering the episodes he's written but we will see.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought this last series has found it's way back to it's roots............ I've even started watching again after Matt Smith and his story lines ruined it for me.

Some fiesty characterful woman would be good. Jo Brand or Janet Street-porter or someone similar


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I gave up watching it a couple of series ago . Too much Victorian stuff and sonic screwdrivers . Also its too grown up now , it was more fun when it was a simpler format.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

They seem to be hinting that it's a woman, but I can't really think of a British actress that'd fit the role - it'd need to be someone with a lot of character either way.


kimthecat said:


> I gave up watching it a couple of series ago . Too much Victorian stuff and sonic screwdrivers . Also its too grown up now , it was more fun when it was a simpler format.


I thought this season was really childish, honestly. I get that it's a cheesy show and that's the charm of it but some of the episodes in the past few seasons have been dreadful.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I gave up watching at the absolutely ridiculous Robin Hood episode. My many years of goodwill totally ran out that week. I hated the sight of Clara or whatever her damn name was. And Calpaldi was doing nothing but sulk and shout like a 6ft toddler. 

I only came back to see how good Bill was and she was better than I expected. And I liked Nardole and Capaldi had settled into the role. Moffatt still couldn't resist Mary Sue-ing the companion though.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I have no objection to women time lords and in fact people that follow the series will know that we have a woman time lord in the form of David Tenants Doctors daughter. I would watch a series of Doctor Who's daughter but having watched Doctor Who for over 45 years I am used to the Doctor being male and I think changing gender just to be politically correct and that really is the only reason for doing so as far as I am concerned would be risky!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cbcdesign said:


> I have no objection to women time lords and in fact people that follow the series will know that we have a woman time lord in the form of David Tenants Doctors daughter. !


I remember the first episodes with his Granddaughter, Susan . I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

or Toast of London did anyone see that comedy series ?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Just a bit before my time, it was Jon Pertwee in the role when I was watching it, I was 5.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

So they have gone for a woman! On the plus side its the lovely Jodie Whittaker


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It was announced after the men's final at Wimbledon .
Jodie Whittaker ! Who ? ( no pun intended !)

oh from Broadchurch . Ive never watched it .


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

When they first mentioned a woman from Broadchurch I thought it was Olivia Coleman


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well the gone and done it, bowed to political correctness, Ive never heard of her, but then maybe for me thats a good thing, cos I could never watch Peter Capaldi without waiting for a stream of expletives to leave his mouth
I hope they remember that a female Time Lord is actually a Rani


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Jodie Whittaker ! Who ? ( no pun intended !)
> .


Exactly.. but I reseve judgement,, When I saw Peter Capaldi I thought wonderful , he looks like Dr Who but I really havent enjoyed his time as Dr and OH refuses to watch it. So who knows maybe this Jodie whatsherface will be great.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@dorrit I was surprised when they chose Matt Smith as Dr Who and was surprised at how good he was.

My favourite one from recent times is Christopher Eccleston.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> @dorrit I was surprised when they chose Matt Smith as Dr Who and was surprised at how good he was.
> 
> My favourite one from recent times is Christopher Eccleston.


Yeah Matt Smith was very good, quirky and funny.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Jodie Whittaker played a character called Beth in Broadchurch which was written by the chap taking over as the Doctor Who show runner now that Steven Moffat is stepping down. The writer knows the actress very well having worked with her on 3 series of Broadchurch so perhaps that helped sway his choice of lead.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

A woman Dr Who is no more right than the often mooted black James Bond. Nothing to do with sex or race but just tradition and keeping to the original premise.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

With David Bradley reprising the role of the first Dr I wonder if this one will be Susan his 'granddaughter' as seen in the original series


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> A woman Dr Who is no more right than the often mooted black James Bond. Nothing to do with sex or race but just tradition and keeping to the original premise.


If we stuck to that we'd still be living in trees and eating our meat raw.

Anyway.... it'll be interesting! And if she's got any sense she will give up social media from this day forth!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> @dorrit I was surprised when they chose Matt Smith as Dr Who and was surprised at how good he was.
> 
> My favourite one from recent times is Christopher Eccleston.


I thought Matt Smith was terrible. And I absolutely hated Pond. Rory I liked. And with Moffat's writing I had to grit my teeth to get as far as I did. The one where Clara was revealed as The Impossible Girl nearly sent the TV out the window!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> If we stuck to that we'd still be living in trees and eating our meat raw.
> 
> Anyway.... it'll be interesting! And if she's got any sense she will give up social media from this day forth!


Rubbish, no more than having a male Vera or female Rocky. Or male Miss Marple or black male Jessica Fletcher. Or a female Poirot. Or female Sherlock Holmes. Or a male Mary Poppins or a Skoda Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.

But play the pc card if it makes feel superior.


----------



## sidevalve (Jun 29, 2017)

cbcdesign said:


> I have no objection to women time lords and in fact people that follow the series will know that we have a woman time lord in the form of David Tenants Doctors daughter. I would watch a series of Doctor Who's daughter but having watched Doctor Who for over 45 years I am used to the Doctor being male and I think changing gender just to be politically correct and that really is the only reason for doing so as far as I am concerned would be risky!


There have been several Lady timelords [timeladies I suppose - unless being called a lady is trumpeted as being something to be ashamed of by the terminally politically correct] Romana being the best rememberd although there was the Rani - a more evil individual who assisted the Master in one episode. You are correct - the only reason to change the format is to score points in the politically correct world we seem to be forced to live in. As for comments about "young white male" well that is about as racist and sexist as you can get [unless of course we are to assume that you can only be discriminated against if you are black or female] - two wrongs do not make a right. Dr Who was and still should be simple escapist entertainment with no great agenda - there are no Daleks or Cybermen or any of the other various foe's. The 'assistants' have moved on a great deal and have moved in to a pivotal and powerful role and good for them. I'm afraid after watching for way too many years this is a step too far and the next 'doctor' can dance and pose without my watching. Small as it is it is the only protest I can make.
PS - the doctors daughter was not a daughter - she was in effect a clone and his 'grand daughter' was only called that because at that time the idea of a lone man travelling in a small box with a young girl would be regarded as 'questionable'.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Those woman bashing can always skip a doctor if they can't cope. I've skipped most of David Tennant (too gurning and shouty) and missed most of the rest. It is only a show, it's not real 

And thank you @Dr Pepper for being so predictable, your post won me a drink.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Those woman bashing can always skip a doctor if they can't cope. I've skipped most of David Tennant (too gurning and shouty) and missed most of the rest. It is only a show, it's not real
> 
> And thank you @Dr Pepper for being so predictable, your post won me a drink.


Ahhh good, I thought you liked a drink.

It's not woman or race bashing. It's character preserving.

To be honest I didn't like the last Doctor either and didn't watch it.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I think we should at least give Jodie a chance before judging her. 
She's a pretty decent actress, it's not exactly like the show's all that impressive anyway, it's just a bit of fun and we may as well just wait and see before basing it all on gender - think the writing's the thing that needs to change at this point.

I was against a female doctor at first but I'm warming up to the idea now, after all if it flops they can just replace her with number 14.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> Rubbish, no more than having a male Vera or female Rocky. Or male Miss Marple or black male Jessica Fletcher. Or a female Poirot. Or female Sherlock Holmes. Or a male Mary Poppins or a Skoda Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.
> 
> But play the pc card if it makes feel superior.


:Hilarious
You know we how we have Godwin's Law for mentioning Nazis and McLeans Law for pointing out typos. I think we should have a similar law for the first person to mention Political Correctness. It's such a common dismissive tactic that it now has little meaning. Or sting.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> :Hilarious
> You know we how we have Godwin's Law for mentioning Nazis and McLeans Law for pointing out typos. I think we should have a similar law for the first person to mention Political Correctness. It's such a common dismissive tactic that it now has little meaning. Or sting.


No it's no tactic and when commenting on a TV show pretty ridiculous. So you would be happy to see Sherlock Holmes as a black disabled lesbian? Actually I know your answer, but that wasn't how original character was written and why should that change?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I know! Shall we call it Dr Pepper's Law?


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Dr Pepper said:


> No it's no tactic and when commenting on a TV show pretty ridiculous. So you would be happy to see Sherlock Holmes as a black disabled lesbian? Actually I know your answer, but that wasn't how original character was written and why should that change?


There's a little thing called "artistic liberty", and a little thing called "interpretation".
The lion king is a take on Hamlet, pretty sure Shakespeare's original play didn't have a bunch of cartoon lions fighting over their kingdom, and yet it's one of the most popular Disney films of all time. Things change, people try new things, characters develop, the doctor is a flipping alien travelling through space and time in a police box who fights evil rubbish bins with toilet plungers sticking out of their heads and changes faces every now and then and defies the laws of physics but WHAT???? CHANGING THE DOCTOR INTO A _FEMALE_??? THAT'S ABSURD.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I know! Shall we call it Dr Pepper's Law?


No, we just call it keeping to the original script and not changing it just to be pc.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

sidevalve said:


> PS - the doctors daughter was not a daughter - she was in effect a clone and his 'grand daughter' .


True but the episode was called The Doctors Daughter so I think we can go with it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> No, we just call it keeping to the original script and not changing it just to be pc.


Or maybe the Raw Meat Law. Would that work better?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

*Travelling through space and time in a police box requires a penis, according to several Internet morons this evening.*

As Jodie Whittaker was confirmed as the new Doctor, lots of angry idiots insisted that the genitals of the Doctor play an essential role in the universe in which he resides.
Fan of made up science fiction television stories, Simon Williams, told us,"Yes I am angry about Jodie Whittaker being made the next Doctor.

"But I'm also angry that they have made me so angry about the lack of a penis in a TV show - which sounds extremely weird when I say it like that.

"But it's not weird, it's normal. Yes it is, shut up.

"Just because Gallifrey doesn't actually exist and time travel isn't really possible, doesn't mean the writers can just go around making stuff up about the people they've made up."

"Actually, that's literally what we can do," explained one of the show's writers.

"The Doctor has a long history of not using his penis to resolve issues across time and space, and we're confident that Jodie Whittaker will have no issues in continuing that fine tradition."

http://newsthump.com/2017/07/16/fic...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I just hope she is going to get a line about Smirnoff in there somewhere in the series.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@technicallyron on Twitter.. Daily Mail readers comments placed on Doctor Who backgrounds


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> *Travelling through space and time in a police box requires a penis, according to several Internet morons this evening.*
> 
> As Jodie Whittaker was confirmed as the new Doctor, lots of angry idiots insisted that the genitals of the Doctor play an essential role in the universe in which he resides.
> Fan of made up science fiction television stories, Simon Williams, told us,"Yes I am angry about Jodie Whittaker being made the next Doctor.
> ...


Ok, so you obviously have a Penis infactuation. Fair enough. Each to their own.

It's fecking Dr.Who nothing to fall out about over, penis or otherwise!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Love how worked up some are getting over this. I'm not a huge fan, but isn't "The Doctor" supposed to be some sort of shape shifting alien? of the fictional television variety? it's not even based on a series of books whereby the character is trademarked by the author....it's fantasy. So yeah, why can't it be a woman? because it's always been a man on a TV show?

As for a black Bond, hell yeah, I'd be first in line to see someone like Idris Elba play Bond!! why the hell not? because he's supposed to be Scottish? you can be black and be from Scotland. :Hilarious

Lighten up folks, diversify, it's good for you.....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Why all the Dr Who-ha?

In this day and age, no role is exclusively for males or females.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr Who has been a pretty boring character since Chris Ecclestone, so they had to do something to get attention. Seems their ploy has worked. 

Torchwood was better.

New GoT at 2am. :Nailbiting


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't get the calls of sexism.

No one is bothered about a female main character/ timelord. The issue is the male time lord becoming female. It seems highly politicised/ PC and unnecessary.

Some people are looking for sexism where there is none. It's a shame people are not allowed to dislike something without being called names.


----------



## Ratshnit (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, I never saw ANY doctors " shape shifting"...except when they changed the characters.

Hmmm...since I'm in America, on antenna TV, I guess I'll see how this pans out in about 10 years.

The original has always been my favorite.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh My lord . Shock horror . I. Was half expecting an Eddie izzard type crossed with Grayson perry look a like character slink its way out of the tardis :Hilarious maybe the story lines will have her with bad hair days pms and burning her bra with womens rights at the forfront . Oh and equal pay and maternity leave sorted out
;0)


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

;0)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Rubbish, no more than having a male Vera or female Rocky. Or male Miss Marple or black male Jessica Fletcher. Or a female Poirot. Or female Sherlock Holmes. *Or a male Mary Poppins* or a Skoda Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.
> 
> But play the pc card if it makes feel superior.






the sound isn't very good, but there is a male Mary Poppins


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Is the tardis wheel chair accessible 
The bbc need to keep all there bases covered me thinks


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow. Not only misogyny but a dig at disabled people. Nice.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Not 


Mirandashell said:


> Wow. Not only misogyny but a dig at disabled people. Nice.


Not Atall lighten up . It was a serious question


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

They've been rumours of a female Doctor Who for years now, public opinion was generally against this, not for sexist reasons. Timelords and male and female, remember Romana for example?

Still it was inevitable. Doctor Who can only regenerate 12 times, after that it really is the end apparently. Perhaps this was the excuse to change the gender. Perhaps he could have become a Cyberman albeit a friendly one!

To be honest I have no time for the revamped version, overuse of music with choirs and the "woosh woosh" special effects are very off putting.

I'm happy with DVDs from Patrick Troughton and Jon Pertwee's eras. 

Such a shame very little survives from the Patrick Troughton years, but I did get my wish when they found the missing five episodes of, "The Enemy of the World" a few years back. Really is gripping stuff with Troughton in the role of Doctor Who and the dictator Salamander.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

labradrk said:


> :Hilarious
> As for a black Bond, hell yeah, I'd be first in line to see someone like Idris Elba play Bond!!
> 
> ...


Id like to see Idris Elba play anything..... but OH objects to me licking the TV...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Having watched Dr Who since day one, it really doesn't interest me a lot today. Its not the actors playing the part who are fault, I think Peter Capaldi, is a brilliant actor as was David Tennant, its the scripts which are naff. They talk a lot of gibberish half the time and its totally lost the imagination of the old days. As for a woman Dr Who, not for me.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Creativecat said:


> Is the tardis wheel chair accessible
> The bbc need to keep all there bases covered me thinks


It must be. We had our house built four years ago, everything has to be built for a wheelchair, so extra wide hallway, slope to front door rather than a step, and the one thing I've still not got used to yet is light switches some twelve inches lower. Means I'm going to end up in a friggin wheelchair when I break my neck stumbling about trying to find the damn light switch. Why should my house have to be built to suit a small minority and my needs be ignored. It's pc gone stupid.

Rant over.

Well nearly over, I'm surprised they didn't put the last Dr's assistant in a wheelchair to get the full pc set.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Hopefully not yet another young white bloke. But I'm not holding my breath.


Why? What's wrong with them?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dr Pepper said:


> It must be. We had our house built four years ago, everything has to be built for a wheelchair, so extra wide hallway, slope to front door rather than a step, and the one thing I've still not got used to yet is light switches some twelve inches lower. Means I'm going to end up in a friggin wheelchair when I break my neck stumbling about trying to the damn light switch. Why should my house have to be built to suit a small minority and my needs be ignored. It's pc gone stupid.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Well nearly over, I'm surprised they didn't put the last Dr's assistant in a wheelchair to get the full pc set.


I could understand those specifications if it were social housing, or a small number of properties in a large development but if you are having a house built for yourself that seems odd.

Certainly haven't noticed that on Grand Designs!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Why? What's wrong with them?


Exactly.

I'm deeply disappointed the BBC have gone in this direction.

Mind you, I thought Peter Capaldi was [email protected] too.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I could understand those specifications if it were social housing, or a small number of properties in a large development but if you are having a house built for yourself that seems odd.
> 
> Certainly haven't noticed that on Grand Designs!


They probably don't even mention it as it's standard spec' these days. Have a look at the height of the light switches though! What's worse is the hallway spec changed after they had built it so they had to knock it down and rebuild it two inches wider otherwise building regs' wouldn't sign it off.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Why? What's wrong with them?


As Doctor Who, you mean? Nothing wrong just fed up with it and think it could with a change. Women are more than 50% of the population, after all. Although.... it would have been nice if she'd been a slightly older woman but still. Have to go in baby steps cos otherwise there will be certain people going to their GPs for counselling......


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat, I'm a disabled person, not to mention a woman, but your posts are quite offensive to me.

Lord forbid a disabled person, who is imperfect in your eyes, should be allowed to have a role on tv. 

How utterly disgusting are you? You don't feel minorities should deserve a place on tv, and if they are on it, it's to appeal to a PC brigade, which is a fictional thing those who only want the status quo, believe is out to get them.

It would be so easy for certain people here to rake you over the coals, but they have too much class, it's a real shame you don't.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> Is the tardis wheel chair accessible
> The bbc need to keep all there bases covered me thinks


It's 'their'.
There is a place.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@Creativecat, I have removed your post, please refrain from making posts offensive to other forum members.

Thanks.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I always get puzzled by the 'PC' accusation. People who use it don't seem to understand what it is they are actually saying.

'PC' is based on the assumption that white men are the default for society. No-one is as good as a white man. Therefore it doesn't matter how smart you are or how hard you work, you are not as good as a white man simply because your skin is a different colour and/or your genitals are a different shape. So if you do succeed at something and you are not a white man, then you only succeeded because white men allowed you to. 

When it's laid out like that, surely it's easy to see how offensive that is? 

As for the jibes at disabled people, and there are quite a few of us on this board, surely I don't have to point out the offence there?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I always get puzzled by the 'PC' accusation. People who use it don't seem to understand what it is they are actually saying.
> 
> 'PC' is based on the assumption that white men are the default for society. No-one is as good as a white man. Therefore it doesn't matter how smart you are or how hard you work, you are not as good as a white man simply because your skin is a different colour and/or your genitals are a different shape. So if you do succeed at something and you are not a white man, then you only succeeded because white men allowed you to.
> 
> ...


And that is an equally offensive suggestion. Not to mention just utter ridiculous.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And there you go again with the dismissiveness. Which is of course easier to do than actually thinking about what has been said.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> As Doctor Who, you mean? Nothing wrong just fed up with it and think it could with a change. *Women are more than 50% of the population, after all.* Although.... it would have been nice if she'd been a slightly older woman but still. Have to go in baby steps cos otherwise there will be certain people going to their GPs for counselling......


I don't see how it has any correlation with what the population demographic is though. It's a work of fiction with certain characters. It doesn't even occur to me what the gender of the characters are as it's irrelevant in my opinion.

I hate "box ticking" - and I think that is what has happened here.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm.... I think I kind of answered this one in my post about PC.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Funny how the anti-PC types are the ones getting their knickers in a twist about a kid's tv show. Real problems in the real world? Just banter, love; calm down dear etc. Female Doctor? PC gorn mad, male genocide, what next a black lesbian Sherlock (lol) omg


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> @Creativecat, I have removed your post, please refrain from making posts offensive to other forum members.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> I didn't think I was
> I think some people look to find fault with anything tht is said I was merely stating they don't need to fall foul of any group . It really tickles me when the do gooders think there doing the right thing by pulling poeple to task when the supposedly group dont need your interference or meddling with all due respect


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is heading in an unpalatable direction, let's keep it on the subject at hand, our new Doctor Who.

I'm starting to feel like I've clicked on the Daily Mail comments board.

We know the Doctor does not need to be a man, I'm looking forward to the new series.

It's a television programme, in the grand scheme of things it really isn't important.



dorrit said:


> Id like to see Idris Elba play anything..... but OH objects to me licking the TV...


I am so looking forward to his new film this summer- I LOVE the books, Roland Deschain is ruthlessly sexy anyway, but Idris Elba as Roland Deschain.... Be still my heart....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Which books are those? 

I loved Idris Elba in The Wire. In Luther not so much cos of the chewing of the furniture.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

_"I didn't think I was
I think some people look to find fault with anything tht is said I was merely stating they don't need to fall foul of any group . It really tickles me when the do gooders think there doing the right thing by pulling poeple to task when the supposedly group dont need your interference or meddling with all due respect"
_
I'm afraid you most certainly were, & you have been warned about it before.

I'm afraid it's my job (& the job of the other mods) to interfere & meddle when posts get reported.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Which books are those?
> 
> I loved Idris Elba in The Wire. In Luther not so much cos of the chewing of the furniture.


The Dark Tower series by Stephen King, it's not his usual horror, more a tale of chivalry, fantasy & alternate worlds.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh yes of course! I knew I knew the name but couldn't think of the series. 

Oh yeah, Idris Elba should be fantastic as Deschain


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Oh yes of course! I knew I knew the name but couldn't think of the series.
> 
> Oh yeah, Idris Elba should be fantastic as Deschain


I wish I could get my other half to read them- he's an avid King disliker but loves fantasy epics so I think he'd really enjoy them.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

They are different to his usual stuff.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

With all due respect, you were not showing disabled people and people of racial minorities, no respect at all, with all due respect and everything....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> With all due respect, you were not showing disabled people and people of racial minorities, no respect at all, with all due respect and everything....


Hello you  hope you & Alfie are keeping well.

Along with 'with all due respect...' my bugbear is 'I'm not racist/sexist/homophobic/whatever BUT.....'


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That one always makes me roll my eyes.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Hello you  hope you & Alfie are keeping well.
> 
> Along with 'with all due respect...' my bugbear is 'I'm not racist/sexist/homophobic/whatever BUT.....'


Hello lovely. We are great thanks, Alfie still thinks he's a puppy, even though he's six now! Hope you and yours are well.

That's a huge bugbear of mine too, you just know when someone says to you 'I'm not racist but....' they are about to show you just how racist they are. (Enter any discriminatory denomination into racists place.) It's something my mind cannot make peace with, do they not see/hear themselves?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Have never watched Dr Who in my life and never shall. I cannot believe that some people are getting worked up about this...I don't even have a TV set!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It's a television programme, in the grand scheme of things it really isn't important.


I know: you would think something of major importance was being discussed (like another referendum). How can people get so heated about it?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

U


Calvine said:


> Have never watched Dr Who in my life and never shall. I cannot believe that some people are getting worked up about this...I don't even have a TV set!


I don't watch it either. Although I do have a TV.

However, I imagine the Daleks are going to have a bit of a hard time of with this new doctor.
She'll not be concerned about their crusade to exterminate the human race, but instead, will no doubt go berserk at the wheel marks they leave behind on her polished floors...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The things you read when you haven't got your gun......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> The things you read when you haven't got your gun......


And happiness is a warm one.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> With all due respect, you were not showing disabled people and people of racial minorities, no respect at all, with all due respect and everything....


 why
don't some members get over themselves . It's funny u say groups
It funny
Tht the poor white male gets ridiculed and aped in comedy's and adverts every day of the week and you don't hear a squeek from the righteous über left lol . Thts sad in its self .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This tweet


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> why
> don't some members get over themselves . It's funny u say groups
> It funny
> Tht the poor white male gets ridiculed and aped in comedy's and adverts every day of the week and you don't hear a squeek from the righteous über left lol . Thts sad in its self .


Do you not see the persecution that goes with being disabled?

Do you not understand anything? White men can do whatever they bloody well like, they are not told they are not welcome certain places for their colour, gender or creed. They don't struggle to get in and out of places that should be accessible to EVERY person.

It's funny you feel some people should get over themselves, all the while presenting as someone who is the epitome of someone who should 'get over themselves' and maybe educate yourself on the wider world while your at it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> why
> don't some members get over themselves . It's funny u say groups
> It funny
> *Tht the poor white male gets ridiculed and aped in comedy's and adverts every day of the week* and you don't hear a squeek from the righteous über left lol . Thts sad in its self .


I'm old enough to remember the days of Jim Davidson & other 'comedians' who belittled women & minorities for cheap laughs.

Thank god he went out of fashion.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Hello you  hope you & Alfie are keeping well.
> 
> ..'


Think you might want to just make sure you are being objective and not taking sides here.

Slam one member and then post this to another could be seen to not be fair if you see what I mean.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm fine with who I am I know I don't get things right some times maybe you have an issue within urself maybe . But respect to be different for you to be at odds with wht I think hey this is a forum and respect everyone tht uses this . How a tardis and a naff ish show can stir up such opinion :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> The Dark Tower series by Stephen King, it's not his usual horror, more a tale of chivalry, fantasy & alternate worlds.


I read these so long ago that I don't even recognise the name.

Idris can play anything as far as I'm concerned.

I have to admit not being able to understand quite a bit of the stuff he said in the Wire. It was a bit mumbly


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> U
> 
> I don't watch it either. Although I do have a TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm old enough to remember the days of Jim Davidson & other 'comedians' who belittled women & minorities for cheap laughs.
> 
> Thank god he went out of fashion.[/QUOT
> The same jim who won BB for being a nice guy but agree he wasnt the best advocate for some issues and jokes raised he was funny to alot of people albeit not everyone


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Think you might want to just make sure you are being objective and not taking sides here.
> 
> Slam one member and then post this to another could be seen to not be fair if you see what I mean.


I'm not slamming them, the post was completely unacceptable & it isn't the first time they've had to be warned about their content.

For clarification, the post got removed as it was reported by other forum members, not because I was defending @emmaviolet, although she would have been well within her right to report it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Think you might want to just make sure you are being objective and not taking sides here.
> 
> Slam one member and then post this to another could be seen to not be fair if you see what I mean.


Are mods forbidden from talking to other members now?

I haven't said anything that's discriminatory, so why should SS not post to me? There is no 'side', I didn't report the poster, I would prefer his posts remained there for everyone to see, in all honesty.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

If you think nice people win those type of reality shows, you mustn't have seen one of them.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

It's funny some members get pulled over the coals and others don't get bothered lol I remember one member saying trump should get shot and I'm not sure tht was seen as being unacceptable . It's like a mini euro points system going on . Like if you like dont like agree with certain members u inadvertantly alienate yourself or gain like ability status .;0)


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I


emmaviolet said:


> If you think nice people win those type of reality shows, you mustn't have seen one of them.


I have seen them in the past but don't say I haven't seen them thts rude to assume tht in all due respect 
But the format is rubbish so don't watch them now :0)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> It's funny some members get pulled over the coals and others don't get bothered lol I remember one member saying trump should get shot and I'm not sure tht was seen as being unacceptable . It's like a mini euro points system going on . Like if you like dont like agree with certain members u inadvertantly alienate yourself or gain like ability status .;0)


Nature of the beast


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> I
> 
> I have seen them in the past but don't say I haven't seen them thts rude to assume tht in all due respect
> But the format is rubbish so don't watch them now :0)


I'm a little bemused to see that you do not believe your discriminatory posts about disabled people and other races is not in any way rude, but insinuating you have not watched big brother is rude. In all due respect.

I do not watch them, those shows never appeal to me, but the winners seem to be some of the most vile people in show business, so not the nicest guy's in there.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Funny how the anti-PC types are the ones getting their knickers in a twist about a kid's tv show. Real problems in the real world? Just banter, love; calm down dear etc. Female Doctor? PC gorn mad, male genocide, what next a black lesbian Sherlock (lol) omg


I don't think anyone's knickers (pants in my case now the weekend is over) twisted. Just pointing out how silly it is and giving examples of other characters you wouldn't change.

Anyhow doesn't really matter as it'll die a death quickly with a woman doctor. The first half hour of every show will be her trying to park the TARDIS, followed by five minutes of action and the final twenty five minutes will be spent with her rummaging through her handbag looking for the keys to get back in.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> I'm a little bemused to see that you do not believe your discriminatory posts about disabled people and other races is not in any way rude, but insinuating you have not watched big brother is rude. In all due respect.
> 
> I do not watch them, those shows never appeal to me, but the winners seem to be some of the most vile people in show business, so not the nicest guy's in there.


But your generalising I haven't watched them and ur incorrect 
And as for being rude to poeple with disabilitys and ethnic minority's isnt true . If you have read my posts when I joined you would know abt my disability and my partners stroke
. Know there are members tht have health and discstability issues and would never underestimate or trivialise what we all go thru .


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

You are funny DP but being just that on here can get you banished to the Siberian outback 
mining for salt for the rest of your life with naughty posts :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> It's funny some members get pulled over the coals and others don't get bothered lol I remember one member saying trump should get shot and I'm not sure tht was seen as being unacceptable . It's like a mini euro points system going on . Like if you like dont like agree with certain members u inadvertantly alienate yourself or gain like ability status .;0)


I'm not going to get dragged into a tiresome argument with you.

Your post was racist & offensive to the disabled, it got reported, it got deleted.

It is not the first time you have posted such things nor is it the first time they have been removed.

Mocking politicians & bravado talk about shooting politicians are not the same as what you have posted, but come under the same blanket of 'if you don't like it, report it'.

What you posted was subversive & nasty.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

U


simplysardonic said:


> I'm not going to get dragged into a tiresome argument with you.
> 
> Your post was racist & offensive to the disabled, it got reported, it got deleted.
> 
> ...


I posted a comment the other day it was abt 6 words long and wasnt racist nasty or anything and it was removed for no reason but i assume it was not to offend a certain member in all fairness they would of found it funny but the great mods in here with there ultimate font of knowledge over stepped the mark yet agsin like I've noticed on many occasion in here aswell
Don't run two books


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

FFS.

Game of Thrones has returned and you lot are bickering over whether a* fictional* character has a penis or a vagina.

Its like the whole Hermione being portrayed by a black woman in the theatre.

FWIW - i hate Doctor Who.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Who would have thought a fictional character could cause so much trouble.

Oh wait............ 

God.:Facepalm


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> But your generalising I haven't watched them and ur incorrect
> And as for being rude to poeple with disabilitys and ethnic minority's isnt true . If you have read my posts when I joined you would know abt my disability and my partners stroke
> . Know there are members tht have health and discstability issues and would never underestimate or trivialise what we all go thru .


I wasn't saying you hadn't watched them, it's a turn of phrase. But either saying you hadn't or using the phrase, it's never rude to presume someone has not watched big brother, however what you said was rude to the disabled, no two ways about it. How you cannot see that is surprising to me.

I have not read about your disabilities, what are they?

I am very surprised to see that you are or your partner are disabled, very surprised. I wouldn't think anyone who understands daily struggles or persecution would take the mickey out of disabled peoples rights and equality and condescend to disabled people. But there you go.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> U
> 
> I posted a comment the other day it was abt 6 words long and wasnt racist nasty or anything and it was removed for no reason but i assume it was not to offend a certain member in all fairness they would of found it funny but the great mods in here with there ultimate font of knowledge over stepped the mark yet agsin like I've noticed on many occasion in here aswell
> Don't run two books


If something gets reported it gets looked into, your last post was deleted for the exact same reason as the one on here, & read in the context of the direction the thread was heading it managed in just 6 words to insult not one but two very different cultures.

Quite an achievement.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> FFS.
> 
> Game of Thrones has returned and you lot are bickering over whether a* fictional* character has a penis or a vagina.
> 
> ...


That is completely discriminatory against Time Lords.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> Anyhow doesn't really matter as it'll die a death quickly with a woman doctor. The first half hour of every show will be her trying to park the TARDIS, followed by five minutes of action and the final twenty five minutes will be spent with her rummaging through her handbag looking for the keys to get back in.


OOh ooh! I've nearly got a full house on the Dr Who Bingo! Keep going DP, I'm only missing two.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I d


Nonnie said:


> FFS.
> 
> Game of Thrones has returned and you lot are bickering over whether a* fictional* character has a penis or a vagina.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with a women playing doctor who I do think characters can be played by the opposite sex like alien wax meant for a male lead but was given to mrs weaver and did she do a sterling job 
It's just I hate the lefty brigade putting there noses into wanting to stir the hornets nest by saying Sherlock shud be played by a black gentleman or whatever character they see fit to fit there own left free spirit agenda of all equals in parts on tv when clearley they wasn't written for tht group . Like the time they was gonna make a film abt Sinatra and in some quarters quoted Jamie fox as an ideal cast . If that. Isn't taking the urine I don't know what is in all fairness ,


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> If something gets reported it gets looked into, your last post was deleted for the exact same reason as the one on here, & read in the context of the direction the thread was heading it managed in just 6 words to insult not one but two very different cultures.
> 
> Quite an achievement.


What did I exactly say tht was so wrong wud u plz pm me it again as I wouldn't have willingly wanted to upset any group


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I d
> 
> I don't have a problem with a women playing doctor who I do think characters can be played by the opposite sex like alien wax meant for a male lead but was given to mrs weaver and did she do a sterling job
> It's just I hate the lefty brigade putting there noses into wanting to stir the hornets nest  by saying Sherlock shud be played by a black gentleman or whatever character they see fit to fit there own left free spirit agenda of all equals in parts on tv when clearley they wasn't written for tht group . Like the time they was gonna make a film abt Sinatra and in some quarters quoted Jamie fox as an ideal cast . If that. Isn't taking the urine I don't know what is in all fairness ,


You do realise that there is a HUGE difference between the casting of a FICTIONAL character, and the casting of a historical figure dont you?

If things didnt change, then roles for certain colours and genders would be limited, especially when adapting fictional works that are decades old and before equal rights for both black people and women.

I dont think its about being too PC - i think its about people finally realising that women and other minorities have just as much to offer, and just as much talent, as men do.

The next thing that needs to be tackled (mainly in Hollywood) is ageism. Sick of seeing men over 45 with a romantic partner in their 20's. Women need to stop being treated like they have a short shelf life.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think that is slowly changing because there are more female directors and producers now. Especially in sci-fi. But it is very slow.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm perfectly happy to see how the new female Doctor gets on, my only gripe is that she is quite "ordinary" in appearance - my favourite Doctors have been visually quirky (starting with Tom Baker). Some of the recent story lines have been a little fluffy, but then being an (older) adult watching young adult TV, I shouldn't really expect to like everything about it. I thought Michelle Gomez was outstanding as Missy, and seeing her share screen time with the brilliant John Simm made my day - I'm more sad to see them go, than at the new Doctor arriving...

Fiction is fiction, if the original story is made up, why can't others re-imagine the story for a new re-telling. We've had historic stories re done in the present day (Sherlock, most things by Shakespeare), an American-Asian Watson, a space version of the Tempest, I could go on and on. It's not PC gone mad, it's authors and show-runners playing with their art, making interesting programmes and films which we can chose to watch or not at our option. Personally, I always find keeping an open mind and not judging a book by it's cover means finding new stuff I like.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> You do realise that there is a HUGE difference between the casting of a FICTIONAL character, and the casting of a historical figure dont you?
> 
> If things didnt change, then roles for certain colours and genders would be limited, especially when adapting fictional works that are decades old and before equal rights for both black people and women.
> 
> ...


I totally agree 
What annoys me is the 
Continuing faces of
Morgan freeman 
Jamie fox 
Samuel l Jackson 
Brilliant actors but come on put some other black actors forward
With all tht went on abt the oscars I'm sure there not complaining abt all the work there snowed under with


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I d
> 
> I don't have a problem with a women playing doctor who I do think characters can be played by the opposite sex like alien wax meant for a male lead but was given to mrs weaver and did she do a sterling job
> It's just I hate the lefty brigade putting there noses into wanting to stir the hornets nest by saying Sherlock shud be played by a black gentleman or whatever character they see fit to fit there own left free spirit agenda of all equals in parts on tv when clearley they wasn't written for tht group . Like the time they was gonna make a film abt Sinatra and in some quarters quoted Jamie fox as an ideal cast . If that. Isn't taking the urine I don't know what is in all fairness ,


I for one really enjoy this thinking outside the pre ordained box, it can work well & add new dimensions to reworkings of stories that would otherwise stagnate as they would always be played by samey characters.

I personally love things like Elementary alongside classically told Holmes, because I enjoy seeing both the differences & similarities, & connecting the dots.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I for one really enjoy this thinking outside the pre ordained box, it can work well & add new dimensions to reworkings of stories that would otherwise stagnate as they would always be played by samey characters.
> 
> I personally love things like Elementary alongside classically told Holmes, because I enjoy seeing both the differences & similarities, & connecting the dots.


 I guess u are right 
But maybe thinking outside the box is refreshing but not to everyone's taste I guess
;0)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I can't believe I'm about to try apply hard, cold logic to the regenerative cycle potential of a fictional alien, but here goes...



Dr Pepper said:


> I don't think anyone's knickers (pants in my case now the weekend is over) twisted. Just pointing out how silly it is and giving examples of other characters you wouldn't change.


OK, let's see what examples have been offered:

Let's start with 'you wouldn't do it with Character X!"



Dr Pepper said:


> a male Vera


This example is invalid. The character of Vera is a female human, not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate. Their gender is therefore fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> male Miss Marple


This example is invalid. The character of Miss Marple is a female human (albeit with a mind like a bacon slicer  ), not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate. Their gender is therefore fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> black male Jessica Fletcher


This example is invalid. The character of Jessica Fletcher is a female human, not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate. Their gender is therefore fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> a female Poirot


This example is invalid. The character of Hercule Poirot is a male human (and definitely Belgian, not French), not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate. Their gender is therefore fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> female Sherlock Holmes


This example is invalid. The character of Sherlock Holmes is a male human, not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate. Their gender is therefore fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> a male Mary Poppins


The character of Mary Poppins is portrayed as a female human, not an alien Time Lord, and therefore lacks the ability to regenerate in a Time Lord fashion - well, that we know of, given the involvement of magic in this equation. It is (theoretically) perfectly possible that Mary Poppins could magically choose a male form if more suited for her next 'intervention', but as no adventures have been recorded as such the assumption has been that her gender is fixed.


Dr Pepper said:


> Skoda Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


Technically, that would be classified as a 'modern reboot' - or a particularly weird episode of 'Pimp My Ride.' Either way, it's a car, and a make doesn't really translate to classify as a gender. Cars don't regenerate either (though a few have been rumoured to transform), they rust and need replacing/repairing.

And now for "The Doctor is supposed to be male! It's how he was written!"



Dr Pepper said:


> original premise/keeping to the original script


If they'd have done that, we'd have stopped at the first Doctor. Regeneration was only introduced as a means of replacing the lead when the need arose. At the time, there weren't may females in positions of power, so a male lead was the norm. Now, things have moved on. We've already had a female M in the James Bond franchise (which got roundly whined about at the time - and no, I don't think James Bond should be re-written as female before we start on that. I'd like to see a female Q, though  ), and that worked out very well.

Plus, there is precedence within the Dr Who canon for Time Lords changing gender, both Corsair and the General are known and confirmed to have gender switched at regeneration, the General did it live on screen. There are other references to such events in various media, too. And, of course, there's Missy 

So let's see what happens, eh? It's fiction - and Sci Fi at that. Normal rules don't really apply anyway in Sci Fi


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I totally agree
> What annoys me is the
> Continuing faces of
> Morgan freeman
> ...


The same can be said about white actors though. Once someone is a hit in one movie, they are in EVERYTHING. Just look at Jennifer Lawrence, Benedict Cumberbatch, Chris Pratt, Eddie Redmayne etc.

The main difference though, is that it is much, MUCH harder for minorities to get leading roles, and you have to question why. Perhaps its indicative of deep rooted racism and misogyny.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I really enjoy the modern American version of Sherlock Holmes. The stories are interesting, the writing is good and there's a good relationship between the two leads. Lucy Liu took the role of Watson and made it her own. And Holmes himself is different to Cumberbatch's version but still recognisably Sherlock Holmes. 

In any fiction, story is the most important thing. If that works, viewers will live with almost everything else. IMO.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> I d
> 
> I don't have a problem with a women playing doctor who I do think characters can be played by the opposite sex like alien wax meant for a male lead but was given to mrs weaver and did she do a sterling job
> It's just I hate the lefty brigade putting there noses into wanting to stir the hornets nest by saying Sherlock shud be played by a black gentleman or whatever character they see fit to fit there own left free spirit agenda of all equals in parts on tv when clearley they wasn't written for tht group . Like the time they was gonna make a film abt Sinatra and in some quarters quoted Jamie fox as an ideal cast . If that. Isn't taking the urine I don't know what is in all fairness ,


But all of your posts have been about how much of a problem you DO have with a female Dr Who. How can you now say you have no problem.

You have to look into things more. Do you not understand that these characters were written at a time when NO ethnic minority was written as a character, except to be a slave or servant. Is every character on tv and film now supposed to stay white unless it is a real life portrayal of an ethnic minority? Women were only ever written as wives and pushovers. Times have changed, and quite rightly, we move forwards. 
The amount of white people on tv and in films far outweighs how many people of other races. Is that fair to people who feel they cannot identify with what they see on tv?

Can I ask you something and you actually answer. What would be the problem to you if Sherlock were black? Would he be unable to solve the crime?
What real difference would it make to the character for you? Would you not be able to see past the colour of their skin?
As far as I am aware, his skin colour does not play a major part of the story in the books, it's not mentioned hardly at all. Why would it even matter? I really interested to hear.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> I dont think its about being too PC - i think its about people finally realising that women and other minorities have just as much to offer, and just as much talent, as men do.
> 
> The next thing that needs to be tackled (mainly in Hollywood) is ageism. Sick of seeing men over 45 with a romantic partner in their 20's. Women need to stop being treated like they have a short shelf life.


You are right about Women having just as much talent etc when it comes to actual acting and I don't think any reasonable minded person could possibly argue otherwise. What people object too is that a "character" has changed gender and for what reason? The motivation to change the Dr from male to female can only be for real world reasons, not because it will make much difference to the character. I would be surprised if we are suddenly going to seed huge changes in the personality traits of the doctor. As Jodie herself has said, she has to bear in mind at all times what the Doctor has been in the past. The Doctor is very old after all and has the accumulated memories and experiences of 12 lifetimes, time lord lifetimes at that!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> But all of your posts have been about how much of a problem you DO have with a female Dr Who. How can you now say you have no problem.
> 
> You have to look into things more. Do you not understand that these characters were written at a time when NO ethnic minority was written as a character, except to be a slave or servant. Is every character on tv and film now supposed to stay white unless it is a real life portrayal of an ethnic minority? Women were only ever written as wives and pushovers. Times have changed, and quite rightly, we move forwards.
> The amount of white people on tv and in films far outweighs how many people of other races. Is that fair to people who feel they cannot identify with what they see on tv?
> ...


I don't care if it was ax women what my opinion was tht every program has to politically pull the line I agree witj al you said . But have u watched all the soaps they all have a trend to be wanting to engage and involve every facet of life . Not tht I disagree with any issue but
Why have to reflect it on every show . Rape incest , the black character the disabled character the gay charactor drink problems drug abuse money problems the white hooligan thug the old miserable git Yes they are all
Part of
Our everyday life but why keep bombarding the viewer to enforce these steriotypical ideals I'm just miffed


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Fiction has always responded to real life. In the 1940s there were loads of films about plucky Brits facing the Blitz and fighting the Germans. In the 1950s America produced a lot of alien invasion movies due to fears about the Cold War and Russian invasion. There's been lots of film about Vietnam where that generation has worked through their resulting trauma. Sci-fi especially has been responsive to the real world. Superheros were invented to fight Nazis. Captain America v Red Skull for instance. There's nothing new in this.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Dr Who is science fiction, not remotely about real life so I think that gives it a wider margin to be just a bit outside conventional norms.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Creativecat said:


> Our everyday life but why keep bombarding the viewer to enforce these steriotypical ideals I'm just miffed


 The simple answer is don't watch. Soap operas have very high viewing figures so the plots you object to are popular. If you don't like it, don't watch it. Then you can avoid anyone who is not like you, the same way you do in real life.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I don't care if it was ax women what my opinion was tht every program has to politically pull the line I agree witj al you said . But have u watched all the soaps they all have a trend to be wanting to engage and involve every facet of life . Not tht I disagree with any issue but
> Why have to reflect it on every show . Rape incest , the black character the disabled character the gay charactor drink problems drug abuse money problems the white hooligan thug the old miserable git Yes they are all
> Part of
> Our everyday life but why keep bombarding the viewer to enforce these steriotypical ideals I'm just miffed


Because for the ignorant masses, soaps are the only exposure they get to such topics. Plus soaps are supposed to portray 'real life'.

Gay people, the disabled, the addicts etc all form part of every society - surely they should be represented? Its what has been fought for after all isnt it? To be heard and accepted and be a part of life, not just brushed under the carpet, hidden away, or treated like a dirty perversion.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> The simple answer is don't watch. Soap operas have very high viewing figures so the plots you object to are popular. If you don't like it, don't watch it. Then you can avoid anyone who is not like you, the same way you do in real life.


I don't watch them in all fairness
It's just wen you pick up a news paper or read a magazine when it spills into everyday life I disagree like who is sleeping with who
On love island or who ate a hairy nut on I'm a celeb lol 
Maybe I'm getting old and comudgenly


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Because for the ignorant masses, soaps are the only exposure they get to such topics. Plus soaps are supposed to portray 'real life'.
> 
> Gay people, the disabled, the addicts etc all form part of every society - surely they should be represented? Its what has been fought for after all isnt it? To be heard and accepted and be a part of life, not just brushed under the carpet, hidden away, or treated like a dirty perversion.


Again I agree it's good to put issues across to the masses but just wish. It was more positive issues not always doom and gloom
I guess


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

But that's a different thing. Everyone in soap operas suffer. Including the nice white people. If you want to take out all the characters that suffer there would be no cast left.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Again I agree it's good to put issues across to the masses but just wish. It was more positive issues not always doom and gloom
> I guess


Perhaps you need to pick and choose what you watch more carefully in that case. There are PLENTY of options out there and no one is required to watch anything they dont want to.

I dont watch soaps - complete drivel imo.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> I don't care if it was ax women what my opinion was tht every program has to politically pull the line I agree witj al you said . But have u watched all the soaps they all have a trend to be wanting to engage and involve every facet of life . Not tht I disagree with any issue but
> Why have to reflect it on every show . Rape incest , the black character the disabled character the gay charactor drink problems drug abuse money problems the white hooligan thug the old miserable git Yes they are all
> Part of
> Our everyday life but why keep bombarding the viewer to enforce these steriotypical ideals I'm just miffed


Because if you took a sample of any town/street, you would have disabled people and ethnic minorities too and homosexual people too, so why not represent them in the soaps? What does it matter? How can you be miffed that ONE person to represent a whole portion of society is allowed a part?
I don't watch soaps, wouldn't give them the time of day, but I see hardly any disabled people portrayed, one token perhaps? Yet here there are multiple disabled people in this street, let alone town.

You still haven't answered what it would matter if Sherlock were a black man, as posed to you in my last post.

You say that you don't care, but it's just politically pulling the line. How do you actually know this? How do you know she wasn't the best person for the job?
If you are fine with it, how do you propose anyone ever cast a woman like this without people like you presuming she was only cast in the role for PC reasons? How do you move forwards, if at every chance people throw up their arms and cry 'PC brigade'?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> But that's a different thing. Everyone in soap operas suffer. Including the nice white people. If you want to take out all the characters that suffer there would be no cast left.


In that case, we could start with East Enders.

Take out all the miserable 845t4rd5 and

Cue drum.....thump, thump, thump, thump.

I think you can listen to a quick excerpt at WWW.Cotton.;)


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> OOh ooh! I've nearly got a full house on the Dr Who Bingo! Keep going DP, I'm only missing two.


Happy to help, what one's are you waiting on?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Because for the ignorant masses, soaps are the only exposure they get to such topics. Plus soaps are supposed to portray 'real life'.
> 
> Gay people, the disabled, the addicts etc all form part of every society - surely they should be represented? Its what has been fought for after all isnt it? To be heard and accepted and be a part of life, not just brushed under the carpet, hidden away, or *treated like a dirty perversion.*


Personally, I love being treated like a dirty pervers....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
...Oh wait, wrong forum.

*Cough*

As you were....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mirandashell said:


> OOh ooh! I've nearly got a full house on the Dr Who Bingo! Keep going DP, I'm only missing two.





Dr Pepper said:


> Happy to help, what one's are you waiting on?


Oi, no cheating! Requested references don't count!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> Because if you took a sample of any town/street, you would have disabled people and ethnic minorities too and homosexual people too, so why not represent them in the soaps? What does it matter? How can you be miffed that ONE person to represent a whole portion of society is allowed a part?
> I don't watch soaps, wouldn't give them the time of day, but I see hardly any disabled people portrayed, one token perhaps? Yet here there are multiple disabled people in this street, let alone town.
> 
> You still haven't answered what it would matter if Sherlock were a black man, as posed to you in my last post.
> ...


In all fairness I don't watch Sherlock like you don't watch soaps I don't watch soaps either . As for a sample of any town or street tht isn't entirely correct as I could take you to some leafy parts of surrey you wouldn't see an ethnic minority down a road or the opposite in an inner city street either


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't watched Eastenders for a few years now but it's hardly representative of the real East End. To be realistic the cast should be far more diverse but then a certain sort would complain about that.



Wilmer said:


> an American-Asian Watson


A woman at that! :Nailbiting
No-one's complaining about sticking to canon when it comes to the BBC's Sherlock being set in the 21st century either but I suppose that's because Benedict Cumberbatch has the all-important Y chromosome.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> A woman at that! :Nailbiting
> No-one's complaining about sticking to canon when it comes to the BBC's Sherlock being set in the 21st century either but I suppose that's because Benedict Cumberbatch has the all-important Y chromosome.


I always read exclamations of the word 'woman' in the voice of Tom Baker as his character Captain Redbeard Rum in Blackadder II.

"You have a _WOMAN'S_ bottom, my Lord!"


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I always read exclamations of the word 'woman' in the voice of Tom Baker as his character Captain Redbeard Rum in Blackadder II.
> 
> "You have a _WOMAN'S_ bottom, my Lord!"


And now so will I. Not sure whether to thank you or not.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> Happy to help, what one's are you waiting on?


I can't tell you! That would be cheating.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> In all fairness I don't watch Sherlock like you don't watch soaps I don't watch soaps either . As for a sample of any town or street tht isn't entirely correct as I could take you to some leafy parts of surrey you wouldn't see an ethnic minority down a road or the opposite in an inner city street either


It doesn't matter about watching Sherlock, because you already expressed an opinion on giving the role of Sherlock to a black man.
So I was wondering why it would effect the character of the part if the detective were black, when his skin colour is not a factor in the books?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

emmaviolet said:


> It doesn't matter about watching Sherlock, because you already expressed an opinion on giving the role of Sherlock to a black man.
> So I was wondering why it would effect the character of the part if the detective were black, when his skin colour is not a factor in the books?





emmaviolet said:


> It doesn't matter about watching Sherlock, because you already expressed an opinion on giving the role of Sherlock to a black man.
> So I was wondering why it would effect the character of the part if the detective were black, when his skin colour is not a factor in the books?


Personally I wouldn't care 
But it's like saying. To you 
Wud it bother you if shaft was played by Gerard butler 
Maybe not to you but I think others of this franchise would disagree


----------



## Ratshnit (Jul 16, 2017)

^ HUSH YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Personally I wouldn't care
> But it's like saying. To you
> Wud it bother you if shaft was played by Gerard butler
> Maybe not to you but I think others of this franchise would disagree


Again, you are showing your ignorance. The colour of Shaft MATTERS, and is an integral part of the story - one that is about race and the black power movement.

Shaft couldnt be remade with a white actor.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> Personally I wouldn't care
> But it's like saying. To you
> Wud it bother you if shaft was played by Gerard butler
> Maybe not to you but I think others of this franchise would disagree


I apologise, but you do not seem able to hold an opinion for more than half an hour. Just up the thread you said you was against a black man as Sherlock.

I'm leaving this here, because it's just such a waste of time, you cannot have a coherent discussion when someone says one thing is offensive to them, then says it isn't and they don't care five minutes later.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Also this tweet


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

*quickly looks up new Doctor*
hmmm...well...she's pretty I suppose...:Bored
I prefer my Doctors abit weird and quirky looking. She looks like she would make a better Bond then Doctor Who.
I would of prefered someone like Richard Ayoade, or Jo brand, or .....ooh ooh!! Stephen Merchant!!:Woot


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not an avid Doctor Who fan, so maybe I just 'don't understand', but I don't get the big fuss.
The Doctor changes massively each time. James Bond is one fixed character, and I can understand why people would prefer for his actor to stay true to the original description, but the Doctor changes massively in age, appearance, and personality each time. That's how they keep things fresh. People would have been fine if the next Doctor was 30 years younger, ginger, gangly looking, had a different accent, completely different personality, etc... as long as they had a Y chromosome. It seems like such an insignificant detail. 

I'm quite looking forward to it. Doctor Who gets very samey after a while, which isn't surprising for a show that has gone on for such a long time with the same character format. New writers, a new Doctor, and (presumably) a different companion might revive it a little bit.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dr Pepper said:


> Ok, so you obviously have a Penis infactuation. Fair enough. Each to their own.
> 
> It's fecking Dr.Who nothing to fall out about over, penis or otherwise!


You might be struggling to separate reality from fiction. I didn't write that post, if you look below it has a new fangled weblink to the site from which it came from  But yes, I've known a few dicks...

@Mirandashell full house yet?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I apologise, but you do not seem able to hold an opinion for more than half an hour. Just up the thread you said you was against a black man as Sherlock.
> 
> I'm leaving this here, because it's just such a waste of time, you cannot have a coherent discussion when someone says one thing is offensive to them, then says it isn't and they don't care five minutes later.


@Dr Pepper and I have created a whole new low for me @emmaviolet, I'm a penis obsessed drinker. Whether that's a truth, I'll leave to the PF people who have met me


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> You might be struggling to separate reality from fiction. I didn't write that post, if you look below it has a new fangled weblink to the site from which it came from  But yes, I've known a few dicks...
> 
> @Mirandashell full house yet?


No! He's let me down. Sigh.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

@Mirandashell full house yet?[/QUOTE]



Mirandashell said:


> No! He's let me down. Sigh.


Hold on, don't give up yet this might be one.



MollySmith said:


> You might be struggling to separate reality from fiction. I didn't write that post, if you look below it has a new fangled weblink to the site from which it came from  But yes, I've known a few dicks...


Apologies then but I just presume if you post something it's your musings as I personally see little point in posting other people's musings as it doesn't really add to the conversation. Didn't click on the link as had no reason to, and also no reason to presume it linked to source material when I thought it was your ramblings. Maybe you should have made that clear?

So now I know I'll take your penis's back.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> @Dr Pepper and I have created a whole new low for me @emmaviolet, I'm a penis obsessed drinker. Whether that's a truth, I'll leave to the PF people who have met me


Haha, I think that's how some men presume all women to be!

It's funny, a lot of men really think we have penis envy, most of my girlfriends don't like the look of them and wouldn't want one either!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, I think that's how some men presume all women to be!
> 
> It's funny, a lot of men really think we have penis envy,


You know some very strange men then!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, I think that's how some men presume all women to be!
> 
> It's funny, a lot of men really think we have penis envy, most of my girlfriends don't like the look of them and wouldn't want one either!


I know. If you include the two veg they seem more trouble then they are worth. They get in the way. They get sat on and pinched quite a lot. If they get hit the pain is crippling for a few seconds and bad for a long while after. They are vulnerable to attack, to changes in temperature and seem to have their own mood swings.

And men's orgasms aren't as intense as women's. But for some reason the owners of a penis seem to think they bestow special powers.....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> I know. If you include the two veg they seem more trouble then they are worth. They get in the way. They get sat on and pinched quite a lot. If they get hit the pain is crippling for a few seconds and bad for a long while after. They are vulnerable to attack, to changes in temperature and seem to have their own mood swings.
> 
> *And men's orgasms aren't as intense as women's.* But for some reason the owners of a penis seem to think they bestow special powers.....


And you know that how??


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> And men's orgasms aren't as intense as women's...





MilleD said:


> And you know that how??


Who's up for a bit of experimentation then?:Sorry


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Who's up for a bit of experimentation then?:Sorry




Still won't help unless you know some hermaphrodites. And even then I'm not sure...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Still won't help unless you know some hermaphrodites. And even then I'm not sure...


I have some worms I could experiment with.

But then I wouldn't want to incur the wrath of the animal rights activists.

Incidentally, just out of curiosity, how do you sexually stimulate a worm?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Incidentally, just out of curiosity, how do you sexually stimulate a worm?


I don't know, but be sure to get the worm's consent first


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MilleD said:


> And you know that how??


There's been scientific research into it. That American fella who did all the research in the 1960s. There was a series about him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Actually the Ancient Greeks wrote about it as well. But how they knew I don't know.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Men have more though.

Does quantity beat quality?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't think so. If you have an orgasm that causes wipeout for a few minutes and a warm glow for hours afterwards, you wouldn't want too many cos you'd never get anything else done.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Do women not have more orgasms as we have multiple ones?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> You know some very strange men then!


Not really, men believing woman have 'penis envy' is a real thing.

You can see it in evidence in this thread too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

emmaviolet said:


> Not really, men believing woman have 'penis envy' is a real thing.
> 
> You can see it in evidence in this thread too.


Don't think so. If that's your take on it though I think it's fair to say you either have a problem or don't understand men and what has been posted. It's actually quite disturbing as to what you are reading into this thread.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Do women not have more orgasms as we have multiple ones?


97% of men will have an orgasm when having sex, its under 20% for women.

Hard to believe there are still people (including scientists!) that believe the female orgasm is a myth.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that low? Wow. I think I was slightly up on that most of the time. But probably not by much. Still mine made up for it when I did!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

WTH happened to this thread?:Wideyed


Although generally speaking women dont have penis envy.....we occasionally envy the ability to pee standing up (especially if we are caught short in the wilderness!).


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> WTH happened to this thread?:Wideyed
> 
> Although generally speaking women dont have penis envy.....we occasionally envy the ability to pee standing up (especially if we are caught short in the wilderness!).


Women can pee standing up! And have pretty good aim.

We simply cant pee with any clothes on from the waist down.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I would not take too much notice of so called studies into which gender has the most intense orgasm. Its impossible to say one way or the other in my opinion since we are all one gender or another and if we males are supposedly at such a disadvantage in that department it rather begs the question why sex is such a big deal for most of us. Studies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woah! This has gone way off track!!!
This is a family forum, in case any of you had forgotten.
I know threads go off topic but this too far. Try and stick to the original subject please.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

cbcdesign said:


> I would not take too much notice of so called studies into which gender has the most intense orgasm. Its impossible to say one way or the other in my opinion since we are all one gender or another and if we males are supposedly at such a disadvantage in that department it rather begs the question why sex is such a big deal for most of us. Studies!


So you don't believe in the scientific method then? And you have a very old-fashioned attitude about women's attitude to sex....

And sorry, I will stop now.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Honestly, you lot are a bit like the people who got on at Hamilton for casting different races to play historical white figures, you always blow the point right out of proportion and don't give things a chance.

What happens if you end up enjoying Jodie as the doctor? Willing to bet you won't come forth and admit it then.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Woah! This has gone way off track!!!
> This is a family forum, in case any of you had forgotten.
> I know threads go off topic but this too far. Try and stick to the original subject please.


Perhaps not.

Perhaps Jolie Whittaker succumbed to early regeneration and metamorphosed into Dr Miriam Stoppard.:Jawdrop

In which case, expect a number of women's only episodes such as The premenstrual sin drones and Does my bum look bigger in this TARDIS?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lyracollie said:


> Honestly, you lot are a bit like the people who got on at Hamilton for casting different races to play historical white figures, you always blow the point right out of proportion and don't give things a chance.
> 
> What happens if you end up enjoying Jodie as the doctor? Willing to bet you won't come forth and admit it then.


Won't be watching it, so won't know.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> So you don't believe in the scientific method then? And you have a very old-fashioned attitude about women's attitude to sex....
> 
> And sorry, I will stop now.


Firstly scientific methods cannot really measure how individuals perceive feeling because it varies from one person to another. Pain threshold is an example of this difference. Even chemicals such as illicit drugs can alter a persons perceptions. Secondly I never said one word about woman's attitudes to sex, not one, that was entirely invented by you. Do try reading what people actually write down if you are going to respond to a post.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't point out your implication of how women see sex cos we've been told to get the thread back on track. 

Even if I did I doubt it would make the blindest bit of difference. You aren't a scientist and yet thought you could diss the scientific method. So there's little point in continuing. Waste of time for the both of us, I think.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Blimey , I wish i had have started this thread. It was meant to be light- hearted.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow I thought this was about Dr Who, I haven't the it since Colin Baker played the Doctor, but I think Dr Who should be a man, the same as James Bond should always be James and never Jane.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Oh Blimey , I wish i hadn't have started this thread. It was meant to be light- hearted.


 On this board?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> On this board?


:Smuggrin Well , it didnt have Brexit or General Election in the title , I had hope !


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> :Smuggrin Well , it didnt have Brexit or General Election in the title , I had hope !


:Hilarious


----------



## Ratshnit (Jul 16, 2017)

Hope my quote is here.... Ummmm.... I REALLY...don't have much use for Roger Moore.... Sorry, Mrs. Moore.....


----------



## Ratshnit (Jul 16, 2017)

Look guys....# 1... I'm big BS...ER. I M not a hater... I just like to joke around..


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratshnit said:


> Look guys....# 1... I'm big BS...ER. I M not a hater... I just like to joke around..


Your profile says you're from texas.

Tell me something, why do texans like to wear ten gallon hats when they only have two pint heads?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeeze that got deep...

Well I will be watching I liked that Jodie wahtserface in Broadchurch.. I cant watch Chris Marshell and not think of Nick from my family..
Now if the story lines are improved or maybe if they bought back John Barrowman as Cpt Jack just as a bit of eye candy ???


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ratshnit said:


> Hope my quote is here.... Ummmm.... I REALLY...don't have much use for Roger Moore.... Sorry, Mrs. Moore.....


Roger Moore is deceased.

He, in my opinion, was the best Bond of all.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dorrit said:


> Jeeze that got deep...
> 
> Well I will be watching I liked that Jodie wahtserface in Broadchurch.. I cant watch Chris Marshell and not think of Nick from my family..
> Now if the story lines are improved or maybe if they bought back John Barrowman as Cpt Jack just as a bit of eye candy ???


Definitely more Capt Jack please!

Barrowman's been in Arrow, he's pretty good in that


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Wow I thought this was about Dr Who, I haven't the it since Colin Baker played the Doctor, but I think Dr Who should be a man, the same as James Bond should always be James and never Jane.


Hey, James can be a unisex name, there'd never be a Jane. 
But aside from that - as someone's already pointed out - James Bond is human, and not a face-changing alien.

Also - I'd just like to point out that the creator of Doctor Who wanted to have the doctor turn into a woman at some point anyway, so all of these complaints about it being wrong because the character was always meant to be a man are a bit BS. The only way I'd dislike it is if they infect the show with tons of "oh my god she's female" jokes and keep pointing it out, much like they did with Bill and her sexuality.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Do we even know for sure based on the "show logic" that the Doctor is even a male (In the human sense), I mean he is an alien with two hearts... could he also have both "bits" as well 

Anyone going to check? :Watching


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> Hey, James can be a unisex name, there'd never be a Jane.
> But aside from that - as someone's already pointed out - James Bond is human, and not a face-changing alien.
> 
> Also - I'd just like to point out that the creator of Doctor Who wanted to have the doctor turn into a woman at some point anyway, so all of these complaints about it being wrong because the character was always meant to be a man are a bit BS. The only way I'd dislike it is if they infect the show with tons of "oh my god she's female" jokes and keep pointing it out, *much like they did with Bill and her sexuality.*


No idea who you are talking about, as I say I don't watch it. To be honest I've got better things to do.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Totally agree about Bill. By the end of the first episode we were joking 'is she gay? No really?' As it had been pointed out so much. I wish they cold write characters like this so their real qualities shone out rather than being centered around their sexuality.

It did occur to me that they might bring Bill back and she can fall in love with the Doctor (I've hated all the falling in love in the later series - the Doctor was always above that (in an ancient alien way). The companions can fall in love etc. But the Doctor is supposed to be 'different'.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This has to be the best response to the news! And many people agree by the looks of it

_Lot of folks who have never cared about Dr. Who before are suddenly very concerned._
_Maybe we should announce that climate change is a woman._
_
Retweeted 71K ................ Liked 192K _

,


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> What happens if you end up enjoying Jodie as the doctor? Willing to bet you won't come forth and admit it then.


I'll give her a go as I can usually tell from the first episode wether or not I will like the Drs. I liked David Tennant and I loved Matt Smith (but alot of that was the dynamic between him and his companions I think).



Happy Paws said:


> the same as James Bond should always be James and never Jane.


I know everybody is saying that James Bond is a human and stays the same not an alien but that isnt how I see him! Given that he has been knocking around since the sixties I always thought that 'James Bond' was just a code name for their top spy and thats why he changed person every so often!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I'm going to probably get alot of backlash here but I am a woman and I don't want the doctor to be a female.

I think because I have a feeling it's going to the basis of all the comedy, it's going to be mentioned every second that the doctor is a female. They are going to make her wear ridiculous outfits(ie Karen Gillian wearing a sexy police outfit). 
I think they will sexualise doctor who which is a creepy idea because children watch it. 
I bet a fiver they will make her a lesbian. 
Plus I bet she won't fight daleks and cyberman. 
The world's gone mad.
I am not going to watch it, I haven't been watching it since Matt Smith left.
I really wanted Kris Marshall to be the new doctor. I think he would of been really good.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to see an older snarkier Dr Who. They can keep the youthful good looks to companions. There are so many older actresses, haughty, sneering or twinkling that would suit the character and bring something different I think. 

If they were going to bring female to the doctor, it needed more than that imo, whereby character was more important than gender. Think Dame Judy as M in Bond. I'm not sure they're going to do it with this actress, we'll have to see, but Chris Ecclestone will probably remain my favourite.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Elles said:


> I'd like to see an older snarkier Dr Who. They can keep the youthful good looks to companions. There are so many older actresses, haughty, sneering or twinkling that would suit the character and bring something different I think.
> 
> If they were going to bring female to the doctor, it needed more than that imo, whereby character was more important than gender. Think Dame Judy as M in Bond. I'm not sure they're going to do it with this actress, we'll have to see, but Chris Ecclestone will probably remain my favourite.


I think we have complete opposite tastes in actors  I thought Judi Dench as M was cringeworthy and the Ecclestone gives me the creeps. I don't think I get past the character he played in the film 'Shallow Grave'.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I think we have complete opposite tastes in actors  I thought Judi Dench as M was cringeworthy and the Ecclestone gives me the creeps. I don't think I get past the character he played in the film 'Shallow Grave'.


:Hilarious

I think maybe you're right. How about I mention Helen Mirren in Prime Suspect, or Diana Rigg as Mrs Peel? Although being female was a major part of their role and why they were chosen, their character overrode it and became more important than their gender. At least I thought so. Maybe this Dr Who can do the same. I suppose it will depend on the writers.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its actually a depressing form of anti feminism if you think about it. Alot of the previous Drs were quirky looking character actors which is how I always think of the Timelord. The truth is that quirky looking _female_ character actors just dont get as many roles which is why its a struggle to think of any good actresses who could play the part.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Former Doctor Peter Davison is 'sad' that a woman has been cast and calls it a 'loss of a role model for boys'. Boys aren't exactly lacking role models on tv/in sci fi etc.
Why do some men have to whinge about about every sad little scrap that women and girls get thrown. What are they so afraid of.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I've just been thinking, using the same image as Vera Stanhope, Brenda Blethyn might have played a better Dr than she did a detective.

It might have been her Saving Grace.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I've just been thinking, using the same image as Vera Stanhope, Brenda Blethyn might have played a better Dr than she did a detective.
> 
> It might have been her Saving Grace.


Oh har har


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> No idea who you are talking about, as I say I don't watch it. To be honest I've got better things to do.


So what are you doing complaining about DW then?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I do find it slightly odd that people complain about who the new Dr Who is when they don't watch it.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Oh har har


I love Grace.

I really, really love her.

Would you like some corn flakes?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

KittenEevee said:


> I think because I have a feeling it's going to the basis of all the comedy, it's going to be mentioned every second that the doctor is a female. They are going to make her wear ridiculous outfits(ie Karen Gillian wearing a sexy police outfit).
> I think they will sexualise doctor who which is a creepy idea because children watch it.


You don't want the Doctor to be a woman just in case these things happen? What if they don't? What if they put her in the most modest clothing possible, and these points no longer stand?


KittenEevee said:


> I bet a fiver they will make her a lesbian.


Why is this bad? What if they don't?


KittenEevee said:


> Plus I bet she won't fight daleks and cyberman.


Why do you think this? Do you think it'll be, say, fighting lipstick stealing aliens? I have not been an avid watcher of the previous series, so I might be wrong, but I don't remember hearing that any of the previous doctors needed a penis to fight either of those. With that in mind, I can't see that it will affect the female doctor's ability to do the same.


KittenEevee said:


> The world's gone mad.


I wouldn't define the madness of the world on what actor is chosen to play a metamorphic time travelling alien on a kid's TV show, personally.

You're making a lot of assumptions, here.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> I know everybody is saying that James Bond is a human and stays the same not an alien but that isnt how I see him! Given that he has been knocking around since the sixties I always thought that 'James Bond' was just a code name for their top spy and thats why he changed person every so often!!LOL:Hilarious


No dead wrong! There is a continuity if you pay close attention, its the same character played by different actors.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Have to say, I've quite enjoyed watching Daniel Craig's Bond. Never thought I would.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Elles said:


> Have to say, I've quite enjoyed watching Daniel Craig's Bond. Never thought I would.


Me too. I loved Roger Moore, he is my favourite Bond in terms of sheer suaveness and the ability to deliver witticisms, nobody as yet has been better but for a more modern believable spy that has to fight criminals and kill when necessary Daniel Craig is superb. Roger liked him very much too.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I was already a little in love with Roger Moore from the Saint. Had his pic on my wall, next to Marc Bolan.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

elmthesofties said:


> I have not been an avid watcher of the previous series, so I might be wrong, but I don't remember hearing that any of the previous doctors needed a penis to fight either of those.


I do believe that they couldnt get anything done without their 'sonic screwdriver' though! fnar fnar.....:Hilarious



cbcdesign said:


> No dead wrong! There is a continuity if you pay close attention, its the same character played by different actors.


but but Dr No was made in 1962 which would make Daniel Craig at least 75 years old!....Im just not buying it.:Shifty


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> but but Dr No was made in 1962 which would make Daniel Craig at least 75 years old!....Im just not buying it.:Shifty


Daniel Craig's Bond is a re-boot hence the remake of Casino Royale. He is still James Bond, raised in Scotland with wealthy deceased parents etc etc.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> Daniel Craig's Bond is a re-boot hence the remake of Casino Royale. He is still James Bond, raised in Scotland with wealthy deceased parents etc etc.


Remake? David Niven?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

cbcdesign said:


> Daniel Craig's Bond is a re-boot hence the remake of Casino Royale. He is still James Bond, raised in Scotland with wealthy deceased parents etc etc.


Didn't need to change sex though!


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, they won't have to pay her as much as a male Doctor, so the BBC will be saving a heap of money.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Bonds history is complicated in the movies at least.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> Bonds history is complicated in the movies at least.


If there was ever a reason for a female Bond it was reversing the roles of Diana Rigg and George Lazenby.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

samuelsmiles said:


> Well, they won't have to pay her as much as a male Doctor, so the BBC will be saving a heap of money.


Ahh, now, there's the real reason. Surprised it's not been noticed before. So I approve now as it'll keep the licence fee down.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Ahh, now, there's the real reason. Surprised it's not been noticed before. So I approve now as it'll keep the licence fee down.


It has. It was already mentioned that she's being paid the same as a male doctor and suggested it was because the Beeb knew the cat was about to be let out of the bag.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Elles said:


> It has. It was already mentioned that she's being paid the same as a male doctor and suggested it was because the Beeb knew the cat was about to be let out of the bag.


Didn't know that.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

On the subject of Doctor Who it was sad to learn the death of Deborah Watling who played Victoria Waterfield during the Patrick Troughton era this morning. She was 69.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40684318


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> So what are you doing complaining about DW then?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

12 pages and all because Doctor Who is a woman.

I mean, does it honestly matter?

She'll bring up the past anyway.


----------

